# Do you like the new classifieds or the old classifieds?



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

*What do you like better the old classifieds or the new classifieds*​
New classifieds2769.23%Old classifieds1230.77%


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I noticed the new classifieds today and to tell you the truth i like the old ones alot better...let me know what you think


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It will take some getting used to being different, and we'll constantly be changing it for the better as we get feedback.

The current "classifieds" really is just the forum and doesn't do a good job when it's busy because your classified gets bumped off the main page by the end of the day and people are constantly bumping threads.

Plus there's a lot of transactions that go bad, and there's not much I can do about it and I hate having to tell people who email me that. Having a feedback system will keep the troublemakers off the classifieds. Nobody likes to get cheated.

Lastly, there is now great ways to sort and search the classifieds, so they can be found easier.

Give it a try. I will allow the old classifieds to run for a few more days but will lock it soon.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the new look. It helps narrow down what you're looking for and saves time in the long run... I am sure I'll get used to things after a while.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I like the new ones i also think it will make it easier to find what your lookin for.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

jesus man theyve been up for like what, 8 minutes. sheesh talk about refusal to change. :roll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Chris,

The new layout is awesome! I think you've done a great job in helping the users.

Mike


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I changed a couple settings that disallowed a few people from placing an ad.

Also, only supporting members of Nodak Outdoors can bold their ads.

FYI :beer:


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah so take THAT


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I see no difference :-? :shake:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

h2ofwlr said:


> I see no difference :-? :shake:


If you continue to see the old ones, click on the link in the green header above for "Free Classifieds" Selecting it in the forum takes you to the old ones...at least that is what I noticed last night....

Mike


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I fear change!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think it will be better with this layout and maybe it is just my screen but it seems hard to read the title line with the font in green and it seems the font could be bigger and maybe bold?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I like it but there wont be as much traffic seeing your product but if someone is looking to buy a certain product, they'll find it


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Springer said:


> I think it will be better with this layout and maybe it is just my screen but it seems hard to read the title line with the font in green and it seems the font could be bigger and maybe bold?


PM sent.


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

A wanted section would be nice...

Otherwise I like it.


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Is there a way to distinguish new listings from old? Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the format, especially the photo part, Looks Good!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

DakotaDog72 said:


> A wanted section would be nice...
> 
> Otherwise I like it.


I could certainly add separate sections for "Wanted Hunting Classifieds" and "Wanted Fishing Classifieds" and so forth. It would more than likely be JUST for the wanted ads, and not be combined with the for sales. I will have to look into the best way to do it, but the classifieds does have want ad capability. Thanks for the suggestion.

Chris


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

One thing I like about the old ones was that just like posting on the forums, it gives you the LOCATION of the seller.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

how do you put your ads at the top of the list?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think the new layout is great but a location is needed. Just a town and state would do.


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

I agree a spot that lists location of items would be super.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A location shouldn't be a problem. It will be set to pull where you're located in your profile. I'll see if I can complete it this week.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i like the new one because you dont have to click on ever ad to see and picture or a price but i like the fact you just clicked classfieds and seen it all but i think i can get use to the new one...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Location is now an option when adding a listing. I left it as an open text field to enter rather than pull from your profile, there are many instances where people don't like their location on the forums...but want it on the classifieds.

FYI - I am still working on adding a Wanted Section.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Chris,

Have you though about expanding the different categories such as

decoys calls guns instead of all going under hunting?

Just curious as I think that would be easier for someone searching for something specific as there are a lot of ads place on NoDak.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

I Like the new ones. I just wish there were more than 10-12 items on the page. Maybe try expanding it to like 20?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Honestly, since the new classifieds have their own page that does not display on the "view posts since last visit tab", I have only looked at them once. I bought several things off the old classifieds on this site and I think it was easier when those things I "needed" came looking for me, and I did'nt have to go searching for them.


----------

